# New Member!



## pureprotein (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey there,...fairly new to the boards, about to start a new cycle of Test E/ with Test P or Dbol kicker.  Just waiting for some HCG before I get going.  I haven't cycled in a few years so I'm looking forward to getting back into it.  I'll post more about myself later but for now I just want to vent about how moronic  WU people can be.  I can't stand it when they ask me questions like "i've never heard of that country," or "what's over there?"  I would suggest for the new guys, including myself, to have a simple answer for random, dumb-ass questions from these guys.  I once said that I have relatives over there and I was even asked "well what are you doing over here then?"  My suggestion is to keep it simple, respond calmly if they strike up a conversation, and keep it under $300... And try not to light off a bottle-rocket inside the store, which I almost did!  Anyways, lookin forward to researching some new cycles here.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2013)

pureprotein, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome homie...


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sherk (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2013)

_*

welcome!!!
*_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome pure! I think you will like this place. So when it comes to lifting how often do you train? What type of workout program are you using? What about macros? Do you track them?


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Jul 9, 2013)

bottle rocket?.....



welcome


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard pureprotein!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------

